# Dundee India Pale Ale



## piraterum (12/3/12)

Got a sixer of Dundee India Pale Ale from Dans. Not sure if it was a victim of Dan's warm storage, but it tastes awful :icon_vomit: 

Anyone else tried it?! 

It tastes like someone's first attempt at a kit and kilo IPA. The balance is way out, sweet malt flavours are not what I would expect in an IPA!


----------



## hsb (12/3/12)

Never had it, confusing name - Dundee, India, made in the USA?!! But had a TT Landlord Pale Ale last week from Dan's that tasted like watery cardboard and nothing at all like it should. 
You'd think IPA would handle a month in Dan Murphy's care given the whole purpose of the beer, I have no idea what they do to their beers but it isn't good.
It doesn't sound like you got what you paid for going on the reviews:
http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/302/25144


----------



## bum (12/3/12)

piraterum said:


> The balance is way out, sweet malt flavours are not what I would expect in an IPA!


IPA or AIPA? Seems to be a fair amount of confusion on this matter. This beer is intended to be more of a traditional English IPA - very different to the more popular American variety. Wasn't an awful beer but wasn't my cup of tea. Did have some nice hop character to it but underneath was just a general maltiness that I found underwhelming.


----------



## J Grimmer (12/3/12)

Off topic, Ive noticed a lot of issues with Dans and the quality of imported beers, I will admit ive never had any issues, has any one had success in returning the fualty good to them, letting them know it has been miss treated, i know that wine will be exchanged if it has corkage, why should beer be any different? 

"You are also entitled to have the goods repaired or replaced if the goods fail to be of acceptable quality and the failure does not amount to a major failure" from their returns policy, link http://danmurphys.com.au/help/returns-and-...134198673605111


----------



## piraterum (12/3/12)

hsb said:


> Never had it, confusing name - Dundee, India, made in the USA?!! But had a TT Landlord Pale Ale last week from Dan's that tasted like watery cardboard and nothing at all like it should.
> You'd think IPA would handle a month in Dan Murphy's care given the whole purpose of the beer, I have no idea what they do to their beers but it isn't good.
> It doesn't sound like you got what you paid for going on the reviews:
> http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/302/25144





It gets an overall rating of 37/100 based on 393 reviews here:

http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/dundee-india-pale-ale/51228/


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (12/3/12)

Quite like it, but......

1. I can make better, cheaper; and
2. It's not an IPA - just not bitter enough.

But having said that - if you go in blind and treat it as though it's an APA, with a good nod to British PA (I think there is some C-hops in the aroma addition from my nose), don't expect too much, and accept that it's at least $5/sixer cheap than SN Torpedo/SNPA, then you'll be fine.

I think our problem collectively, is that we are all beer nerds and we expect that if the packaging says IPA, it should be an IPA to beer nerd specifics. Same goes with the hoppy hefe. We overthink beer.

I like it - I think it's a nice beer - not too challenging and an excellent entry point for megaswill mates (I did it at a card night on the weekend) as to "what is that smell and flavour" - "it's hops".

Goomba


----------



## Toper (12/3/12)

It's just appeared in the local Safeway bottlo...lacking in hop character to the max,might appeal to someone 'advancing' from VB.Avoid 'WingWalker' like the plague,heaps of Aussie micros do 'em SOOOOOO much better :beer:


----------



## manticle (12/3/12)

I had a bottle. More UK than US (fine by me) reasonable session beer.

Might be a bottle issue, might be a palate issue.


----------



## bum (12/3/12)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> treat it as though it's an APA


Drugs.


----------



## manticle (12/3/12)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> I think our problem collectively, is that we are all beer nerds and we expect that if the packaging says IPA, it should be an IPA to beer nerd specifics. Same goes with the hoppy hefe. We overthink beer.



Not my problem. I drink beer as a thing that has a context, a flavour and a balance. If those things work together, the beer works.

If a beer isn't hopped as much as style guidelines would have me believe but I still enjoy the beer, I don't give a rat's arse. Most of my favourite beers skirt around guidelines anyway and guidelines are guidelines (predominantly for comps), not a set of rules.

I'm about to participate in a bjcp study group but jeeze I wish people would relax a bit on the whole style guide stuff. It's one, fairly modern perspective. Beer is old, much older than our attempts to categorise it.


----------



## jyo (12/3/12)

Mine came from Woolworths Liquor. I thought it was an easy drinking beer. I enjoyed it. Pretty good balance. 

Yes it could have had more hops thrown at it, but at $12.50 a sixer, I wasn't actually expecting too much from it. 

Columbus Chinook, Williamette and Goldings are the hops, just had a look HERE

I didn't pick the Chinook at all. I had a pretty good guess at the Williamette and Goldings though.


----------



## Snowdog (12/3/12)

I took a punt and got a six of this, Wingwalker, and Magic Hat #9 since the price was down at Dan's. Expected better from them all. I guess even the bottom end of the U.S. "craft" beers can make a deal to import and all. Sadly, I haven't found an east-coast U.S. beer hold its own against the U.S. west coast beers. Bear Republic, Lost Coast, Green Flash stomps all over Dundee, PJ King, & Magic Hat #9 (though I've heard their more intense beers are quite good). I'd prefer a Little Creatures, to any of those east coast three, but they do work well as 'lawnmower beers'. Then again I should have known better, they are from New York.... <_<


----------



## Barndillo (12/3/12)

Snowdog said:


> I took a punt and got a six of this, Wingwalker, and Magic Hat #9 since the price was down at Dan's. Expected better from them all. I guess even the bottom end of the U.S. "craft" beers can make a deal to import and all. Sadly, I haven't found an east-coast U.S. beer hold its own against the U.S. west coast beers. Bear Republic, Lost Coast, Green Flash stomps all over Dundee, PJ King, & Magic Hat #9 (though I've heard their more intense beers are quite good). I'd prefer a Little Creatures, to any of those east coast three, but they do work well as 'lawnmower beers'. Then again I should have known better, they are from New York.... <_<


Wifey came home with a similar combination of 6 packs on friday. I though I was drinking pear juice with the Magic Hat#9, one of the wierdest tasting beers I've tried.


----------



## piraterum (16/4/12)

Barndillo said:


> Wifey came home with a similar combination of 6 packs on friday. I though I was drinking pear juice with the Magic Hat#9, one of the wierdest tasting beers I've tried.






spaced said:


> Dan Murphy's near me has started distributing Magic Hat #9 Pale Ale.




I like American pale ales so I decided to try Magic Hat Pale Ale. It tastes like tropical cordial! :icon_vomit: 

A quick google search later finds it contains apricot extract, which isn't mentioned on the bottle. I know they are trying to be different, but it's a rubbish beer!


----------



## Nick JD (16/4/12)

All of the SN Torpedos at my local DMs are on the shelf, warm ... and I had a discussion with the guy there about whether the Best Before was in American date format (months over), or Australian (almost out).

I bought a sixpack of Urquell for $15.


----------



## yum beer (16/4/12)

Gotta agree these new yankee offerings springing up in woolies arent the best beers getting around,

the magic hat was a bit strange and not really enjoyable on any level,

the Dundee I thought wasnt too bad, yes it lacked a little but it wasnt offensive,


and the wingwalker wheat I had it yesterday whilst brewing a batch and I found it to be fairly reasonable, Ive certainly had worse wheats and for the price your not expecting
a weihenstephner or schoffer....


----------



## loikar (16/4/12)

I actually like the Dundee IPA, I think it's a good sessionable beer for the price.

But given the choice I'd go the Vale/IPA over every other beer in ANY Woolworths owned outlet, even with only 4 beers in a pack.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (16/4/12)

i bought a cold sixer from BWS in keysborough a few weeks ago and rather liked it. i wouldn't say it was awesome but very drinkable and i would get it again if i needed an english ipa fix at a not to expensive price


----------



## piraterum (16/4/12)

BeerFingers said:


> I actually like the Dundee IPA, I think it's a good sessionable beer for the price.
> 
> But given the choice I'd go the Vale/IPA over every other beer in ANY Woolworths owned outlet, even with only 4 beers in a pack.




Yeah Vale IPA is one tasty drop. It's starting to appears on tap around the traps which is nice


----------



## kevo (16/4/12)

Vale IPA - super smelling beer - very drinkable - prefer this to a Dundee, Wingwalker or #9 anytime.


----------



## adz1179 (17/6/12)

My 2c....

Grabbed a sixer this arvo, not too keen. Really sweet, not hoppy enough, thin mouthfeel. As with a lot of the posts above, next time will get the vale ipa - even with two less bottles its a better buy.


----------



## neonmeate (17/6/12)

manticle said:


> Not my problem. I drink beer as a thing that has a context, a flavour and a balance. If those things work together, the beer works.
> 
> If a beer isn't hopped as much as style guidelines would have me believe but I still enjoy the beer, I don't give a rat's arse. Most of my favourite beers skirt around guidelines anyway and guidelines are guidelines (predominantly for comps), not a set of rules.
> 
> I'm about to participate in a bjcp study group but jeeze I wish people would relax a bit on the whole style guide stuff. It's one, fairly modern perspective. Beer is old, much older than our attempts to categorise it.



i didn't see this post three months ago but what wise words.


----------



## Clutch (17/6/12)

adz1179 said:


> My 2c....
> 
> Grabbed a sixer this arvo, not too keen. Really sweet, not hoppy enough, thin mouthfeel. As with a lot of the posts above, next time will get the vale ipa - even with two less bottles its a better buy.




QFT.
That Vale is a corker.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (17/6/12)

Vale IPA FTW.

It's fast becoming my fave Dan's beer.

Smells fantastic.

Sorry to go OT Clutch - did you ever end up trying to make my APA? I can't remember, it's been so long since we touched base.

Cheers,

Goomba


----------



## Bribie G (17/6/12)

Vale IPA, not bad for a Sydney beer. B) 

(AIB, not to be confused with the Victorian mob who do Haagen etc )


----------



## adz1179 (17/6/12)

Bribie G said:


> Vale IPA, not bad for a Sydney beer. B)
> 
> h34r:


----------



## Clutch (17/6/12)

Wow, those people on ratebeer are kinda dicks about the beers they drink, aren't they?


----------



## Bribie G (17/6/12)

Yup, but then they are drinkers paying full price, not brewers.


----------



## manticle (17/6/12)

Some of the folks at AHB can also be a bit dicky about the beers they drink.


----------

